# Really worried



## mrs.pinkcat (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi everyone.  Havent been on here for a while.  Laylas levels have been so good up until recently now, however, it seems like we're back to square one again.  Her blood sugar is fluctuating like crazy at the moment and I really don't know what to do.  Take today, for instance, at 7am she was 7.7 at 12pm she was 14.2, at 5pm she was 6.4 and at bedtime which is 7pm she was 15.1.  I really don't know what could be causing it although I have noticed that she is not drinking very much so was wondering if this could be having an effect on.  So just wondering really if anyone else had been through this and could maybe advise me on what is going wrong.  Many thanks for reading.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi, 

Could it be that she is having a growth spurt or coming down with something ? Sometimes you don't know til after the event what it has been - that's hard I find being reactive to those highs rather than pro-active and knowing they are coming, so frustrating !

Sorry not much help other than saying we experience this too, it might help to jot things down and look for patterns - might be just temporary or you may need to adjust her insulin requirements.

How old is Layla again ?


----------



## mrs.pinkcat (Jul 17, 2012)

Shes nearly four. My dsn has been on holiday for the last three weeks so havent really had much luck with getting help.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 17, 2012)

Same as Millie not far off four now ,

Are you allowed to make any changes yourself or do you always go through DSN ? Reason I ask is we are pretty much left to our own devices with the pump and are able to adjust accordingly. 3 weeks is a long time to be without support if you rely on them to make changes, is her consultant available instead ?


----------



## fencesitter (Jul 17, 2012)

Growth spurts have affected William like that, especially in the evening for him. They can go on for a few weeks sometimes so we've tried to adjust if a pattern shows for more than a day or two. Worth writing it all down: bg before food, what she ate, what she bolused, bg an hour or so later. Are you doing correction doses? We do, but when it's a (suspected) growth spurt they don't always seem to work in the normal way. Things settle down again for a while, then there's another period of havoc. Hope you nail it soon.


----------



## mrs.pinkcat (Jul 18, 2012)

I still have to go through the dsn for everything at the moment as i dont have a carbs to insulin ratio. Although i am carb counting i have to do their official course before i get a ratio or a correction dose. Its so frustrating as the dietician only works on a friday. I am desperate for more control. I am trying to keep her off bread at the moment to see if that nakes a difference.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 18, 2012)

I would definitely keep a diary if you are going through the team for adjustments, this will give them all the info they need to make the right changes. Hang in there - things will settle again


----------



## fencesitter (Jul 18, 2012)

It's so frustrating when the wheels turn so slowly ... We decided not to wait for the carb counting course in the end, but with a little one I might be more inclined to? I'm not necessarily encouraging you to take matters into your own hands, but for what it's worth we read the Ragnar Hanas book very carefully and began making our own adjustments quite soon after diagnosis. We also used the John Walsh 'Using insulin' book which has excellent instructions on calculating things like ratios, basal rates and correction doses. However, William is practically adult size so with a 4 year-old the rules might be very different. 
Interestingly, we decided to 'take control' on the advice of a nurse who was treating William for his other condition, but who happened to be T1. Not on the advice of his team! Having said that, his team didn't have a problem with it, and in fact they were pleased that he was so far ahead of their expected learning curve.


----------



## Amanda102 (Jul 24, 2012)

We seem to go through this all the time at the moment. Hannah will have a few days of really good readings and then suddenly highs , particularly in the evening or night. As it happens we are on a day like that now. I just assume it is a growth spurt or hormones or some such thing, correct as best we can and see if it sorts itself out. Sometimes I make minor adjustments to basal rates myself if there is an obvious trend, or when all else fails and she remains all over the place, it's back to the nurse we go!  School holidays aren't helping as she goes from lounging around on her laptop or reading (bg tests high) to going out with her friends to the park or swimming etc and bg tests low!! She is starting to experiment with adjusting her basal rates temporarily to accommodate her activity or lack of it, but it is a work in progress! It's just not easy is it?


----------



## bev (Jul 24, 2012)

mrs.pinkcat said:


> Hi everyone.  Havent been on here for a while.  Laylas levels have been so good up until recently now, however, it seems like we're back to square one again.  Her blood sugar is fluctuating like crazy at the moment and I really don't know what to do.  Take today, for instance, at 7am she was 7.7 at 12pm she was 14.2, at 5pm she was 6.4 and at bedtime which is 7pm she was 15.1.  I really don't know what could be causing it although I have noticed that she is not drinking very much so was wondering if this could be having an effect on.  So just wondering really if anyone else had been through this and could maybe advise me on what is going wrong.  Many thanks for reading.



Hi Mrs Pinkcat,

I would guess it is growth hormones. Alex is 14 so we have had a lot of it! Normally they start just after falling asleep (I see it happen on the sensor graph) - but it does also show itself in the daytime - the 'normal' period of time for these spurts is around three weeks - but can vary from child to child.

If not growth hormones then it could be change of routine - has your daughter just finished School for the holidays? This normally means more insulin is needed due to inactivity - we see the same every holiday and then things change again once back at School - so adjusting as required.

Personally I wouldnt wait for anyone to advise if I felt confident to make the change myself. It is the only way of getting to know your childs diabetes - it is a bit trial and error - but worth it in the long run as you both learn so much - it is a long journey! Bev


----------

